# Close call !



## Bukemdano (Mar 12, 2005)

This kind of freaked me out. I was putting together basecap into picture frames for walls on the ground and had my left hand holding the top peice 6 inches away and my right hand nailing it together with the side peice. The nail chipped the top of the cap and shot right into my finger from 6 inches away. I was really lucky it didnt hit my bone and shadder it and get hurt alot worse. I was using a cordless pasload pinner (brad nailer) and its easy to get humping along with these things and forget how easy it is to get hurt with them. Anyone have this happen to them and get really hurt? 

Dano


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Sweet, now you have 11 nails!:thumbup:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

At least it looks less painful than toe-nailing!! :cheesygri


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

By the looks of that blood blister doesn't look like your to handy with hammer either!:laughing:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice piercing leave that in till it heals. If you decide to do your nipples, no need to post.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Not to hijack the thread, - - but kinda reminds me of a funny (true) story, - - a guy accidently shot (bump-fired) a 10d framing nail through his shoe and well into his foot, - - he goes to the hospital and when the nurse takes a look and sees how deep the nail went she says "How in the world can you be that STUPID"?? The guy says "What do you mean"?? She says "Once you started feelin' the pain, why in the world would you just keep on hammering"?? :w00t:


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

I don't know what I find funnier...
The fact that you shot yourself in the finger...or
The fact that you took the time to fire up the camera to take a pic....



But yea, I shot myself in the thumb with the same size brad nail.:whistling


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Tom R said:


> Not to hijack the thread, - - but kinda reminds me of a funny (true) story, - - a guy accidently shot (bump-fired) a 10d framing nail through his shoe and well into his foot, - - he goes to the hospital and when the nurse takes a look and sees how deep the nail went she says "How in the world can you be that STUPID"?? The guy says "What do you mean"?? She says "Once you started feelin' the pain, why in the world would you just keep on hammering"?? :w00t:


 Ok Tom tell us....did it hurt real bad??:laughing:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I've yet to take a nail hit and it is funny that you took the time to take a pic.

I have had some splinters navigate their way through fingers when edge sanding.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Shatter the bone maybe probable but not likely with that lil pin at 6"'s. I took a 3 1/4" nail point blank while nailing in a partition channel nailed two fingers together and the nail stabbed the ring finger a little probably causing a stress fracture. The last nail stabbing I got was over a year ago when I was nailing in some tub blocks. Hit a knot and that nail flew right into my thumb that was about 10-14" away.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

buk, the problem with pics is that you can go back. It appears as though the brad went through the callous. It is also interesting that the nail is centered in your finger, my guns would have shot it on through or pinned it to something. Stopping halfway??????????????


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I saw a framer get his sock nailed to his boot. He was standing on the end of a bowed stud (framing a wall on the deck) trying to hold it down to the top plate. He lost his balance a little bit, since he was standing on the stud so hard while starting to lean over to nail through the plate. Gun fired, and most observers thought he nailed all his toes together. He was lucky. Just a few holes in the sock. I think I'd have picked another stud.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> I saw a framer get his sock nailed to his boot. He was standing on the end of a bowed stud (framing a wall on the deck) trying to hold it down to the top plate. He lost his balance a little bit, since he was standing on the stud so hard while starting to lean over to nail through the plate. Gun fired, and most observers thought he nailed all his toes together. He was lucky. Just a few holes in the sock. I think I'd have picked another stud.


YOur post brought back a memory. The almost exact same thing happend to me except I wasn't fighting a stud. I was nailing a wall with no spring in the gun (this was the old days) flying down the wall like a wild mexican I place that gun right on the tip of my shoe. Pop goes the gun and I am hopping up and down thinking like I shot myself then I realize I didn't. The nail went through the crack between big toe and the next one.


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

Years ago, building the first floor deck just before sheathing. The new guy was bent over and trying to pound some cross bracing into place. The bracing was too low so he was trying to get the bracing up by swinging his hammer upright. As I looked over I saw when he missed the mark, the hammer comes flying upward, and smashes into his forehead. His back was to me and he didn’t know that I was him. He rubbs his head and continues to work. About four minutes later I ask him if he hammered his head, and he said that he didn’t. But he didn’t know that he had a perfect indentation of a waffle head hammer on his forehead. Later that summer he shot his foot with a framer and I never saw him again.


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

JustaFramer said:


> YOur post brought back a memory. The almost exact same thing happend to me except I wasn't fighting a stud. I was nailing a wall with no spring in the gun (this was the old days) flying down the wall like a wild mexican I place that gun right on the tip of my shoe. Pop goes the gun and I am hopping up and down thinking like I shot myself then I realize I didn't. The nail went through the crack between big toe and the next one.


My question is this, how long did you keep the shoe with the hole in it???:jester:


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Peladu said:


> My question is this, how long did you keep the shoe with the hole in it???:jester:


 Probably a few more months I go through a shoes often. That's a summer thing though I switch to boots for the winter if I am outdoors.


----------



## Bukemdano (Mar 12, 2005)

jmic said:


> By the looks of that blood blister doesn't look like your to handy with hammer either!:laughing:


My finger got pinched trying to take this POS stud finder apart :nerd:




Tom R said:


> Not to hijack the thread, - - but kinda reminds me of a funny (true) story, - - a guy accidently shot (bump-fired) a 10d framing nail through his shoe and well into his foot, - - he goes to the hospital and when the nurse takes a look and sees how deep the nail went she says "How in the world can you be that STUPID"?? The guy says "What do you mean"?? She says "Once you started feelin' the pain, why in the world would you just keep on hammering"??:


I about fell out of my chair when I read this... :laughing: It would make a great blonde joke




Teetorbilt said:


> buk, the problem with pics is that you can go back. It appears as though the brad went through the callous. It is also interesting that the nail is centered in your finger, my guns would have shot it on through or pinned it to something. Stopping halfway????????????????:


 
Ya, it was weird. Had it not grazed the base cap, I am sure it would of went through no problem even at 6 inches away. After it happened, I dropped everything and went home because I knew I would be junk for the rest of the day. I wanted to show my wife hoping she would feel sorry for me :cheesygri but she just grabbed the camera. :thumbdown THanks for sharing the stories !


----------



## Bukemdano (Mar 12, 2005)

JustaFramer said:


> Shatter the bone maybe probable but not likely with that lil pin at 6"'s. I took a 3 1/4" nail point blank while nailing in a partition channel nailed two fingers together and the nail stabbed the ring finger a little probably causing a stress fracture. The last nail stabbing I got was over a year ago when I was nailing in some tub blocks. Hit a knot and that nail flew right into my thumb that was about 10-14" away.



Damn !! That sounds painful


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I stuck a 3" gun nail through my thumb almost hit the bone. Hand was about 8"-10" away I was putting in fire blocks in a wall already in place on a commercial job and the gun double fired. I think it was my 2nd week in construction and my 1st or 2nd day with the nail gun. It was about 11:00 in the morning I felt it go in and I did not even look at first. Climbed down from the ladder said to my boss " Hey Randy I just shot myself" and he looks at it says "Come here" grabs his pliers and just pulls it out and says "Nice one you just missed the bone do you want to go to the hospital?" and I said "Do I have to? I did not hit the bone" And he says "Not really" ended up working till 6:30 PM a 12 hour day. Good times you should have seen the electricians they about passed out while I was standing in the parking lot with blood running out of my thumb while we got ready to bandage it. I said that if it happened again I would try to keep it by putting a barbell in it so I could have a pierced thumb.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

JustaFramer said:


> YOur post brought back a memory. The almost exact same thing happend to me except I wasn't fighting a stud. I was nailing a wall with no spring in the gun (this was the old days) flying down the wall like a wild mexican I place that gun right on the tip of my shoe. Pop goes the gun and I am hopping up and down thinking like I shot myself then I realize I didn't. The nail went through the crack between big toe and the next one.


You dont have to wait for the good old days to take out your spring. I took mine out the day I bought my own nail gun and tossed it. I hate using a gun with a spring. Although one time it did come back to bite me I was getting ready to nail a block on something up on a ladder and I had the gun tip resting on the block and barley touched the trigger the gun fired and bounced back (because I was not ready to shoot it yet) and smashed my face gave me a very bloody lip. Still wont put the spring back in.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

RobertCDF said:


> You dont have to wait for the good old days to take out your spring. I took mine out the day I bought my own nail gun and tossed it. I hate using a gun with a spring. Although one time it did come back to bite me I was getting ready to nail a block on something up on a ladder and I had the gun tip resting on the block and barley touched the trigger the gun fired and bounced back (because I was not ready to shoot it yet) and smashed my face gave me a very bloody lip. Still wont put the spring back in.


I keep the a spare in my bags. :shifty: that's my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## sage (Feb 3, 2005)

Shot myself through the thumb this summer putting Crown corner samples together. The Nail entered the tip of my thumb and exited the center of my thumb nail. Hurt, would'nt have been so bad but the crown was now nailed to my thumb and my employees were all laughing so hard they were crying. Pulled it out with a great deal of discomfort, dressed it with a paper towel and electrical tape and went back to work. 

My only regrets are that I did'nt kick my employees while they were rolling around and that I did'nt take pictures for my scrap book. For about two months every guy on every job I did gave me a thumbs up and smirk after I spoke with them. I would've done the same.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Gee Sage you could have put a ring through it and started a new fad.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bob the builder (Oct 6, 2005)

Way back I nailed a wide crown staple in my knee cap, about 1 1/4", I think.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

I shot myself twice in one week. I don't want to tell you about my current owie but it is ugly. Snoopy bandaids help. Don't forget to go to the doc. Bone infection and staph is serious stuff. I knew a guy who penetrated his shin bone in the 70's. The story I got was that it was bone infection as I started seeing him with less and less leg. About 1990 they were cutting into his hip when he died. <P>
I always have a hard time sitting around a waiting room but sometime it might be worth it.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Sage, ya beat me to it LOL!! I'm a natural nail magnet mostly due from trying to work too fast, knots in the wood, or a quick deversion.

Most recent was instlling base in a bathroom while BS with plumber and my helper, took for granted the corner bead and finger position-holding the outside miter joints together, brad hit the corner bead and proceeded to make a 180* turn through the bottom of my thumb and exited through my thumb nail...worst part was I had to ask for a pry bar to remove that section of base so I could twist it around and pull it out of my thumb nail, then procceded to bleed like a stuffed pig....lil toilet paper and electical tape and was good to go for the rest of the day, but boy did she throb like a betch.

framing a wall on the ground with a new guy I hired, just getting ready to hit some nails in when I heard my helper yelp so instinctvly looked up as the nail gun was already on course to driving the nail and blew a 16d between my index finger nail and the skin on the side, so now we're both cussing and bleeding all over the new slab. again, lil paper towel and duct tape was all fixed up and back to work.

buried a 1" staple in my formans forearm when I worked at a cabinet company, started out we were joking around and he ended up with a shiney lil crown staple head almost below the skin, took some needle nose pliers and yanked it out...funny part is it hardly bled, but did get told not to let anyone know that happened for fear of getting in trouble.

Same cabinet place guy in the frameing dept (part of our building) was cutting some wood on the table saw and anti kick back thing was broke, wood shot back and broke his cheek bone and he was off a long time with plastic surgery...got a nice settlement obviously since they then proceeded to build a beautiful 3,000sqft home after it was all done....dont thinnk you could do that on a $36,000 income at that time. Got sum really good stories from working at the cabinet place. 

My biggest pet pieve, puzzies that cant deal with a lil pain. I've had guys get splinter and other misc. bleeders and you'd have thought they got their arm ripped off and want time off cuz they were injured with some chick injury Just dont get me around needles, cuz then I show how big of a puss I can be too LOL!!


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

IHI, it’s good to hear that its not just me….
I have, for the longest time, thought that I must have a high tolerance for pain.
A splinter, scratch, or bumping into something has made some guys want to literally sit down for a second or two.
I have had back pain, and back issues, for 15 years now. My back hurts every day, so I just figured that I am used to pain. 
But when I see what makes other guys ‘hurt’, I honestly laugh.
There have been a large number of times that a guy on the job has to point out to me that I am bleeding, sometimes I just don’t know, but I bandage it up because that’s my company policy…no bleeding on the job…I don’t want the hiv.

BUT, put me in a dentist chair, and I have the pain tolerance of a twelve year old school girl.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I get the "Hey your bleeding" all the time or I will start to see red drops all over the place and start looking for the hole. The only time I try to cover the blood is if I am working on finish product so my customers dont have to look at my blood forever. Pain has never been much of an issue with me except the OSB particles in the eye, those NEVER feel good. And its hard to work with your eye watering all over the place. I used to get allergy shots 1 in each arm 2 times a week from 5 years old till I was 8 then we dropped it to 1 time a week till I was 12. So like 100's of shots.... go figure I cant stand needles??? I dont know what happened but needles freak me out now.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

LMAO!! 12yr old school girl, I went into the hospital one time-was chaning out a steer tire on a semi and my back literally locked at a 90* angle, hobbled to the work truck and had my mechanic drive me to the doctor-nurse there and doctor said "there is'nt anythiing we can do for you here-you need to go to the hospital" and I hate anything with hospitals, but hobbled back to truck and went to ER. They took me to a room, did the 20 question about how, where it happened, etc...then said they'd give me a shot to relax my back muscles as they dtermined it was just a muscle spasm. I looked at the doc and said I'd be perfectly happy living life just like this as I'm not getting stuck wtih no needle!

Doc looked at me and the nurses in the room, then told me to pull up my skirt and just take it. Told him he's pretty funny, but I got's to get back to work now and started hobbling for the door still bent at a 90* LOL. Doc apologized and said he did'nt realize I was serious about not getting stuck, so he said they had some pills, but it would take longer for it to work...said that was fine with me cuz it's wither pills or being a hunch back. hr later I was back at the shop finishing my tire change LOL!!

Same here, grew up with gramps teaching me the trade and like him/you cuts and blood were the norm and 9 out of 10 times you dont even know it's happening until sombody points it out or you notice blood on what your working on...I've had some scares with custom ordered stuff and blood dripping on it or smeered cuz I did'nt realize it and got scared it would'nt come out but it always did. Must just be the nature of the trade and position of authority that makes us tougher than the something for nothing grunt looking for a way to take an unscheduled break...friggin girlymen anyways!!:furious:


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

I already mentioned staph and that's pretty bad. Bone infection can kill you. I forgot about Flesh Eating Disease. Google that one and see what it looks like. A guy I know last fall got a scrape on Sunday, misdiagnosed on Wednesday, Flatlined on the way to the ER on Friday... I never go to the docs either.<P>

IHI, My 25 years of back pain was some locked up muscles. 4 appointments with the right threapist and learning how to stretch and no more pain for me.


----------



## mrmojo (Apr 25, 2006)

damn rob your just full of good news arent you
sorry to hear about your buddy 
like most here ive shot myself a bunch of times in the 29 yrs of doing this 
pull the nail go back to work
the one i still remember though is probably 25-6 yrs old
roofing on a 12/12 rest the gun on my thigh to grab another shingle 
missed the tip with the stick in part of the nail had a bruise for a few days from the head of the nail catching the head of .......


----------

